# Should I return my brand new bike?



## dbrand5b (May 19, 2012)

I just bought my "first" bike 2 days ago. It is a Giant Escape 2, $400. I was deciding between the Giant and a Trek fx 7.1. Everything was pretty much even as far as fit and everything else, I just think I liked the Trek a little bit more but it was $50 more, so I went with the cheaper Giant because I didn't think it was a $50 difference. So today, of course I am out and about and I walk through the bike section of one of the major sporting goods stores around here. They have trek fx 7.0 for $400 I ask to ride one, just to see what it is like and tell the guy I just bought a Giant the other day but wanted to see how this one felt as I thought I liked the 7.1 a little better. As the guy is rolling the 7.0 outside he tells me that he would sell me a 7.1 for $400. That is the same I paid for my Giant $50 less than the other shop wanted to charge me.

I guess at this point I ask those more knowledgeable than myself if I should consider returning the Giant. I think I liked the trek better, mostly because the seat felt more comfortable to me, that is about the only difference I can think of. Is the trek a better bike? I would feel pretty terrible returning the Giant, but I would try and buy a few accessories from them to make up for it, I would also probably get the new bike serviced there since I doubt the sporting good store will give a free service like the LBS (though they may).


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

IMO- go with the bike from the LBS. You will be supporting your LBS and they generally will be more willing to service your bike for free or for a discount since you purchased it there. The big chain store isn't as likely to do a good job at which point you'll just wind up at the LBS anyway and wind up paying for it- making the $50 difference negligible.


----------



## JonathanGennick (May 8, 2007)

If seat is only difference, them perhaps just buy a new seat for your Giant.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

You could also see if they would switch out the trek for the Giant for the same price, it might happen


----------



## dbrand5b (May 19, 2012)

jmorgan said:


> You could also see if they would switch out the trek for the Giant for the same price, it might happen


LBS where I purchased the Giant doesn't carry Trek.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd keep the Giant. The 7.1fx has the lower grade frame vs the 7.2 and up. I checked out the trek fx line and wasn't too crazy about them. Trek is not the better bike...value wise you can compare the Giant and the Trek at every price point on various type and more likely than not the Giant will win. 

The Giant has a cooler looking frame too w the thin top tube. 

I think you made a right decision in going w the Giant.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nitefeatherz said:


> IMO- go with the bike from the LBS. You will be supporting your LBS and they generally will be more willing to service your bike for free or for a discount since you purchased it there. The big chain store isn't as likely to do a good job at which point you'll just wind up at the LBS anyway and wind up paying for it- making the $50 difference negligible.


I agree. Considering the only perceptible difference mentioned is the saddle, long term, I think staying with the LBS will actually save the OP money.

As far as the saddle, OE saddles are routinely swapped. The LBS will likely work with you on that. 

Beyond that, taking a quick look at the specs, I don't see where the Trek is the better bike. The Giant has an 8 speed drivetrain versus 7 on the Trek, and the Trek has a steel fork (nice, but heavy) versus aluminum on the Giant, so some weight saved. 

Most importantly, the Giant's _black!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## dbrand5b (May 19, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I agree. Considering the only perceptible difference mentioned is the saddle, long term, I think staying with the LBS will actually save the OP money.
> 
> As far as the saddle, OE saddles are routinely swapped. The LBS will likely work with you on that.
> 
> ...


The Giant is much better looking.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Keep the Giant and ask your LBS to replace the saddle.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

You made a deal. Sack up and keep it. Do you often buy things then return them?


----------



## ryohei (May 26, 2012)

dbrand5b said:


> The Giant is much better looking.


because looks are everything right haha?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, return the Giant...but next month the Giant you returned will be on sale for 325. So then you'll take back the Trek and save yourself more money. But then the guy at the sporting good store will lower his end to 300 since it's a used Trek now. 

I mean where will this end. You remind me of my wife. Get what you need and go riding already.


----------



## theplumber (Apr 18, 2012)

wooglin said:


> You made a deal. Sack up and keep it. Do you often buy things then return them?


If there is a return policy and you want to use it I say use it. The lbs isn't there for us, there there because of us. But, we should try our best before we make a decision to buy, to be as well informed as we can be. The lbs is there to sell you a bike they have and not neccasarily the one you want. I'm sure the salseman isnt going to lose sleep wondering if he sold you the bike you wanted most. Dont get me wrong I respect there job and appreciate there duties, and even went back to a lbs and gave the salesman who lost out to another lbs a 20 for lunch. He was trying to push a 3200 bike on me after I went in with a 2500 price point. And they had both in stock. A policy is a policy and part of doing business. If you can't stay in business over a return here and there then I'm sorry, but again businesses arnt there for us there there because .......
Smile


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Is it worth the trouble if the seat is the only issue?
Is there something else about the Trek you like ?


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

Definitely support your LBS.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Buyer's remorse sucks, but it's your problem not the shop's. Get a new saddle and ride the Giant.

Just goes to show that the easiest way to waste money in cycling is to try to _save_ money by purchasing something other than what you really want.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Buyer's remorse sucks, but it's your problem not the shop's. Get a new saddle and ride the Giant.
> 
> *Just goes to show that the easiest way to waste money in cycling is to try to save money by purchasing something other than what you really want.*


I feel like this should be put on the top of the beginner's forum in a sticky.

It is so completely true.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

$50 is nothing, in long term. Having the support and not getting reamed when you need help may be a nice thing in the future. 

Take it out and ride !!!

Congrats on the new bike !!


----------



## BubbaBeBiking (May 31, 2012)

dbrand5b said:


> I would feel pretty terrible returning the Giant, but I would try and buy a few accessories from them to make up for it, I would also probably get the new bike serviced there since I doubt the sporting good store will give a free service like the LBS (though they may).


I would be willing to bet the "free service" you mention from the LBS would only apply to a bicycle purchased there. That is one of the perks of spending a little more to get free tune ups for a year, or lifetime, depending on the shop. You will probably find yourself paying for service if you bring in a bike that wasn't sold through their shop. YMMV


----------

